# After Work Night-Ride Saarbrücken am 16.November um 18 Uhr



## malch (31. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir haben einen neuen Night Ride ins Leben gerufen. Er wird alle 3-4 Wochen stattfinden. Treffpunkt ist vorm TRI-SHOP-SAAR!!!

Wegbeschreibung: http://www.tri-shop-saar.de/statisch/TriShopSaar_Anfahrt.pdf

Facebooklink:
https://www.facebook.com/TriShopSaar?ref=hl#!/events/291803170930793/

wer Bock hat kommt vorbei


----------



## ChrizZZz (31. Oktober 2012)

War letztes Mal klasse!

Mit den Jungs von http://out-led.de/ wirds sicherlich wieder lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (31. Oktober 2012)

zum essen schlage ich Wildschweinkeule vor


----------



## ChrizZZz (31. Oktober 2012)

Augen auf und Machete bereithalten!


----------



## Lastbike (31. Oktober 2012)

ich bin dabei- hab mich schon bei Facebook mit VIELLEICHT angemeldet


----------



## zeitweiser (31. Oktober 2012)

Da komm ich auch mit


----------



## LatteMacchiato (1. November 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Da komm ich auch mit



was willschen du dort?


----------



## zeitweiser (1. November 2012)

winterpokal


----------



## agent_smith (1. November 2012)

Hab dann auch 2 Schaltaugen dabei!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (1. November 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> winterpokal



mein Haupt verneigt sich vor dir, ich vergaß


----------



## LatteMacchiato (1. November 2012)

agent_smith schrieb:


> Hab dann auch 2 Schaltaugen dabei!



du warst das also der meine ganzen Kabelbinder verbraucht hat, das kostet dich ein oder zwei Getränke beim nächsten Mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (1. November 2012)

agent_smith schrieb:


> Hab dann auch 2 Schaltaugen dabei!



Ob die reichen? 

SSP


----------



## zeitweiser (1. November 2012)

agent_smith schrieb:


> Hab dann auch 2 Schaltaugen dabei!



könnte bei meiner Quote auch noch eins brauchen


----------



## georgh (1. November 2012)

agent_smith schrieb:


> Hab dann auch 2 Schaltaugen dabei!


 

Und denk auch an Sattelklemme und "reichlich" Kabelbinder 
Grad hat Praktiker 25% Aktion!!


----------



## zeitweiser (6. November 2012)

34 Anmeldungen 
das wird spassig


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (7. November 2012)

Hallo ihr Mädscha un Buwe,

da ich noch nitt so long Bike konn(ca 42 Johr) un ett ach nimme lehre!
nitt so gutt freihändisch fahre (technisch) un sunschd (kondidi-Hm) nitt so geil druff bin brauch ich noch en bisse Info von Eisch.???

Watt steht donn uf da Agenda wie weit -wie hoch-wie long wieviel Schaff-schmeere muss ich ma mett-holle un bleiwe ma in EUROPA odda brauch ich mein ReisePass .
Wird longsom gefahr un wieviel Strom vom Lompe Matz(http://out-led.de/news.php?outled=start) muss ich mettholle wenn ihr mich no der SAU-Dumme froherei iwwahaut noch mettholle wollt ?.

LG
TomTom


----------



## ChrizZZz (7. November 2012)

Angedacht war mal das hier:
Musste dann aber wegen abgesperrter Strecke umfahren werden.


Fahrrad beendet: 24.10.2012 20:22:40
Route: Martinas Wünschelroute
Google Maps: http://maps.google.de/?q=http://sha...4ad/Runmeter-Cycle-20121024-1827.kml&t=h&z=14

Fahrtzeit: 1:28:47
Pausenzeit: 25:57
Wegstrecke: 24,24 km
Durchschnitt: 16,38 km/h
Schnellste Geschwindigkeit: 33,65 km/h

http://www.runmeter.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eckat (9. November 2012)

Gunn Dach!

Isch bin ned im Fähsbuck sonnern mei Physio aus Daarle hat mer de Tipp gesteckt, also isch werd aach gern midfahre.
Warum issn hia in de Termine noch kenn Termin ingedrah? Do gebbts bestimmd noch mah Inderessende fir.

Gruß vom
eckat


----------



## zeitweiser (10. November 2012)

moin Eckat
 luh mol looh
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=1080&day=2012-11-16


----------



## eckat (10. November 2012)

Nidd schleschd!

Awwa das is doch um 18 Ua, odda?

Unn indraan kamma sich a nidd 

Gruß vom
eckat


----------



## zeitweiser (10. November 2012)

nee 19:00
schick einfach ne mail an den trishop, dass du mitfahren willst.
http://www.tri-shop-saar.de/ueber-uns/kontakt


----------



## malch (15. November 2012)

Wir haben 55 Anmeldungen über Facebook!
Wäre cool, wenn wir die 60 knacken würden
also auf gehts wir zählen auf euch


----------



## Primsbiker (15. November 2012)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Mädscha un Buwe,
> 
> da ich noch nitt so long Bike konn(ca 42 Johr) un ett ach nimme lehre!
> nitt so gutt freihändisch fahre (technisch) un sunschd (kondidi-Hm) nitt so geil druff bin brauch ich noch en bisse Info von Eisch.???
> ...


----------



## Primsbiker (15. November 2012)

Ich muss ausruhe für Somschdach............

*Eröffnung der Wintersaison und Jahresrückblick 2012

*Die Köllertaler Mountainbiker wollen die diesjährige Wintersaison mit einer geführten Tour und einem anschließenden geselligen Abend eröffnen.

Treffpunkt ist am Sa 17. November um 14 Uhr am Jungenwald. Nach der Tour besteht die Möglichkeit im Vereinsheim des FV 08 Püttlingen auf dem Jungenwald zu duschen und auf  Wunsch gibt es einen Imbiß. Bitte dies vorher in der Doodle-Liste anmelden!


----------



## medicus41 (15. November 2012)

malch schrieb:


> Wir haben 55 Anmeldungen über Facebook!
> Wäre cool, wenn wir die 60 knacken würden
> also auf gehts wir zählen auf euch



Ich hoffe mal das neben dem Licht genug Bölkstoff vorhanden ist


----------



## malch (15. November 2012)

ððalso verdurschde wÃ¤rre ma nid....ðð»


----------



## zeitweiser (15. November 2012)

hegschens emm wald verhungern. awwer datt kennen a jo schunn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (16. November 2012)

im Wald gibts Wildschweine zum essen


----------



## eckat (16. November 2012)

medicus41 schrieb:


>




Ich hoffe nur, das artet mit über 50 Leuten tempomäßig nicht in einer "Freidensdemosternfahrt" aus 

Bis heut abend...


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (16. November 2012)

eckat schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, das artet mit über 50 Leuten tempomäßig nicht in einer "Freidensdemosternfahrt" aus
> 
> Bis heut abend...



bei ca 60 Leuten zum  Night-Ride mit ca 2-5 platten Reifen-zwo bis drei Kettenklemmer  9-12 Km/h ist doch leider geil wir warten auf alle un es is jo Winterpokal wir Bike uns jo nitt selbst die Punkte weg!

LG
TomTom


----------



## zeitweiser (16. November 2012)

ich brauch nur Schaltaugen


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (16. November 2012)

AW: After Work Night-Ride Saarbrücken am 16.November um 18 Uhr ??? oder 19:00 UHR.

LG
TomTom


----------



## zeitweiser (16. November 2012)

*19:00*


----------



## LatteMacchiato (16. November 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> ich brauch nur Schaltaugen



ich hätte noch 2 Ersatz


----------



## zeitweiser (17. November 2012)

Alles klasse gelaufen. Keine schaltaugen notwendig.
WB war zum Schluß auch noch über.
Kaum zu glauben aber es lief für die Anzahl der Teilnehmer sehr sehr flüssig.
Scheen wars


----------



## medicus41 (17. November 2012)

Wobei in der 2.Gruppe zeitweise geschwächelt wurde. Oder die erste hatte ne kürzere Strecke genommen. Wiesonst waren die um mind. 2 Bier früher da 


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (18. November 2012)

Die 2 Gruppe hatte 2 technische Defekte und ist anders gefahren.
Nächstes Mal sollte man evtl. noch eine dritte Gruppe bilden


----------



## medicus41 (18. November 2012)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Die 2 Gruppe hatte 2 technische Defekte und ist anders gefahren.
> Nächstes Mal sollte man evtl. noch eine dritte Gruppe bilden



Absolut unterstützend. Bei so vielen Leuten waren 2 zu wenig.


----------



## eckat (18. November 2012)

Also die erste Gruppe war weit entfernt von einem "Freidensdemosternfahrttempo". Hab n 14er Schnitt und nehm alles zurück. Kompliment an alle in der Gruppe, es wurde trotz stellenweiser Enge immer rücksichtsvoll gefahren und die Pace hochgehalten. Auch die zwei Mädels waren immer vorne dabei.

Die zweite Gruppe hat neben den Pannen anscheinend auch mehr Strecke gemacht, anders läßt sich der gravierende Bölkstoffvorsprung nicht erklären 

Vielen Dank an  Malch - super Aktion 

Gruß
vom eckat


----------



## zeitweiser (18. November 2012)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Absolut unterstützend. Bei so vielen Leuten waren 2 zu wenig.



normalerweise kommen bei 57 anmeldungen 40
war aber dann doch etwas anders.
aber in der kuerze nicht mehr umsetzbar.
insgesamt lief es dann aber doch besser als zu erwarten war, zumindest in gruppe 2


----------



## medicus41 (18. November 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> normalerweise kommen bei 57 anmeldungen 40
> wenn dann knapp 70 kommen iss ne dritte gruppe zwar notwendig
> aber in der kuerze nicht mehr umsetzbar.
> insgesamt lief es dann aber doch besser als zu erwarten war, zumindest in gruppe 2



Ich habe auch nicht behauptet das es schlecht gelaufen war. Für die Masse an Leuten hätte man trotzdem 3 Gruppen machen können. Oder warum brauchte man dann 2 Guides in Gruppe 2?


----------



## zeitweiser (18. November 2012)

einer vorn und einer hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (18. November 2012)

nächstes Mal bin ich dabei in Gruppe 4, nicht fahrend und gleich am Bier


----------



## medicus41 (18. November 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> nÃ¤chstes Mal bin ich dabei in Gruppe 4, nicht fahrend und gleich am Bier



In der Gruppe wÃ¤rschd du aach de StÃ¤rkste ð


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## zeitweiser (18. November 2012)

hier gebbts noch Billa
http://www.tri-shop-saar.de/fileadmin/panorama/nightride-2-1.html
http://www.tri-shop-saar.de/fileadmin/panorama/nightride-2-2.html
http://www.tri-shop-saar.de/fileadmin/panorama/nightride-2-3.html
http://www.tri-shop-saar.de/fileadmin/panorama/nightride-2-4.html
das alles von 
http://www.zeitraum.de/


----------



## ChrizZZz (19. November 2012)

Schäin  
Nikolaus wird sicherlich wieder klasse.


----------



## Guffel91 (20. November 2012)

latte warum warsten net do? wars dir zu schlammig?;D


----------



## LatteMacchiato (20. November 2012)

schaffe Schätzchen, schaffe...


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. November 2012)

Warst nit noch strack??


----------



## LatteMacchiato (21. November 2012)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Warst nit noch strack??



strack am Lack?!


----------



## ChrizZZz (21. November 2012)

Sowieso 

Hier, für die Nicht-da-gewesenen!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNL79A9EbL8"]Nightride Aktueller Bericht - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## eckat (27. November 2012)

Kann am 7. nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (27. November 2012)

ou ou ou ou ou....


----------



## LatteMacchiato (27. November 2012)

ich kann wahrscheinlich am 7ten, mitfahren werd ich aber net. Will auch mal erster am Bier sein


----------



## ChrizZZz (29. November 2012)




----------



## zeitweiser (7. Dezember 2012)

heute 18:30 beim trishop


----------



## ChrizZZz (8. Dezember 2012)

Schäin wars!


----------



## ChrizZZz (17. Dezember 2012)

Nächster Termin steht!

http://www.facebook.com/events/383223815097253/


----------



## zeitweiser (6. Februar 2013)

wer Freitag noch nix vor hat.
19:00 am Trishop startet  wieder ein kleiner NR


----------



## ChrizZZz (7. Februar 2013)

So isses 

*Runde 5: **Freitag, 8. Februar 2013, 19:00 Uhr*

_"Und ist's im Wald auch noch so Nacht, wir biken bis die 
 Schwarte kracht! Denn Fernsicht gibt's - das ist der Hit - 
 Dank Out-LED, die bringen Lampen mit! Alleh Hopp!"_

 Der Nightride findet im Rahmen unseres DJK Dudweiler Wintertrainings  statt. Jeder, der Lust und Laune hat, kann sich uns gerne anschließen.  Nichtmitglieder nehmen als Gäste teil. 
 Treffpunkt: http://www.tri-shop-saar.de/

Alle weiteren Infos gibts hier: http://www.facebook.com/events/497731766936658/


----------



## ChrizZZz (19. Februar 2013)

Weiter gehts am *Freitag, 01.03.2013*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## medicus41 (19. Februar 2013)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Weiter gehts am *Freitag, 01.03.2013*


----------



## eckat (5. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Wie sind denn die nächsten Termine für den Nightride?
Oder nur noch auf Facebook?

Gruß
Eckat


----------



## ChrizZZz (5. November 2013)

War etwas schlampig in letzter Zeit 
Hier der zweite nach der Sommerpause:

Am 15. November gehts weiter!!!


----------

